# FET; natural cycle or medication???



## Anna B (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello all
this is my first posting (I hope I'm doing it right)!!?? 
I am currently waiting to have FET in the new year and i was wondering if anyone out there was in the same boat.
DH and I still haven't deciced on whether to go natural or with medication, if anyone has any suggestions on the benefits of either it would be appreciated. 
I have regular cycles so there is no need to have medication unless I take into consideration the fact that the only BFP I have had was through IVF, my clinic has left it up to  DH and me to decide.
I would like to add that reading the message boards on FF has helped me no end through the very tough and lonely time the past few months has been, 
good luck to all
xXx


----------



## christinahagan (Jan 29, 2006)

hi anna sorry to hear of your loss it must of been awfull for both . i have just gone thro ivf in june but i over stimulated so they told me to rest for 3 months and then go ahead with fet . i had 13 frosties i had my first go 4 weeks ago but it was bfn i had a natural one , but next time i am having the meds . my periods are not regular. my clinic told me to try both ways . so hopefully it works this time . good luck and let me know how u get on bye christina xx


----------



## Anna B (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi christinahagan,
thank you for your post, it must have been awful over-stimulating. I didn't, but my consultant said I was high risk of OHSS and that was bad enough, although I was glad that I was having a bit of a rough time, it said to me that I was responding well to treatment, which is better than not responding at all.
Good luck with your next FET,
Take care Anna B


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Anna B,
Firstly I'm so sorry for your loss.
You will find a lot of info on the FET board on both types of FET,but it does appear that clinics do vary.So hopefully you have the details of what your clinic does.
I've had both medicated & a natural cycle.Both had advantages & disadvantages for me.

With medicated it started off like IVF-downregulation with either a sniffer or subcutaneous injection of Suprecur.Scan & bloods to check if ready.then tablets to prepare lining.Then another scan & bloods to check if ready.Disadvantages are the extra visits,giving drugs(+ cost of drugs if private),possible side effects from drugs.Advantages were I felt well supported,well monitored,know that lining was optimal for transfer.Timing was fairly predictable as well.

My natural was testing with ovulation predictor kits,phone clinic,then in for FET(some clinics do bloods & scan as well).Found opk a little confusing as I got double lines for a few days-worrying I was doing it wrong/missing the right time etc.All of sudden the strip showed a really dark second line & transfer was 3 days later!Advantages were absolutely no drugs for me(again clinics vary),only one visit for transfer.The Disadvantages were that I felt a little left to get on with it,(clinic was available on phone but took hours to ring back as so busy),date is a little unpredictable,I did also worry about hormone levels & lining etc-but i suppose that's just me .I also suppose it felt very low tech after full IVF,which can also be an advantage.
Sorry this has been a long post-just hope that the information will help you make a choice that suits you both.
Good luck with you FET 
love Libra xxx


----------



## Anna B (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Libra,
Thank you for your post, I appreciate you taking time out to do it.
I know what you mean about both having advantages and disadvantages, but I am now leaning towards having a medicated cycle.
I can't help but feel really lucky to have achieved a BFP even if it was short lived, so I'm going to stick with what has worked the best for me and have some help.
Plus I think there will be a psycological benefit to me and I will get a sense of control, which sounds weird since I am really giving up control , or am I?   (I am confused)
I am just hoping now that my frosties will thaw OK.
Good luck with whatever you do next
Take carE
Anna B


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi anna b,
good luck with your confusion.Please don't forget to share the remedy 
love libra xxx


----------



## Anna B (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello there,
I am due to see my nurse on Monday to dicuss my treatment plan, dh and I have decided on fet with meds.
I have some reservations, but I would whether I was having meds or not.

I'm loving this website and find it helpful and inspiring to read.
I have obviously been drawn to to FET pages, especially the _FET positive stories wanted!_ posts. I enjoy reading them but i struggle with figuring out whether some of the fet's discussed are natural or medicated 
Is there any way of knowing from details given if someone has had a natural or a medicated cycle?
ie; if someone has put "fet" in there description of themselves is it assumed that it was a "natural fet" unless otherwise stated?

I would be grateful for any suggestions on this, hope it's not a too stupid question. 

from Anna b

PS libra I have been following your post and I love the poll you have done! has it helped you? I hope it has. 
Good luck, I am still as confused as ever x


----------



## libra (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,Anna b,
sorry long time no reply-having a difficult time at moment(see under picture),trying to get a new routine going with our other dog(he's really missing his companion),work as well-awful(looking for another one).

I don't see that's it's a stupid question re the FETs.For me natural was just that-no drugs at all-but some clinics do add in certain drugs such as HCG trigger or progesterone & it's still called 'natural' as there's no down reg part.So I suppose it's not always clear cut 
I learn something new every day I read.
Hoping I can get some more votes on FET outcomes before I've got to decide.I'll get my clinics results as well.The leader at the moment seems to be medicated .
Good luck with your FET-when do you think it'll be?Maybe we'll do it at same time.
love libra.xx


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Anna-B

We are seeing a private cons on Monday 15th to discuss our 7   we have on ice from our first failed IVF in December.

I havent got a clue which is better, natural or medicated and not really sure what it will entail either.
I know I sound very stupid   but i have spent all my time dealing with IVF, and now here is another thing to learn  

Let me know how you get on Monday and i'll return the favour.

Lots of    and good luck.

Sharon x

Libra - So sorry to hear of your loss, sending you a big   x


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Anna B  

I cant say which is better MED or NAT as I have only ever had MED due to the fact I havent had AV for 5 years,My clinic finds MED easier because they can get the lining to the stage they want it.We have 6   waiting and have just started Meds,will have a scan to check lining on the 19th then transfer on the 22nd or 23rd.  

Welcome to FF its a great place to get all the anwsers you need.

Shaz xx


----------

